# 10-18 around the Edge



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Wife and I went out with high hopes of calms seas that were predicted. i thought after we were a few miles out of the pass, it might calm down, but it did not. We put out a couple of trolling lines out about 5 miles north of the edge and trolled south until we were in about 500 feet of water. As usual, not a single bite for us again. we ended up deep dropping and got 2 tiles and 1 yellow edge. had another big fish on a manual setup that I thought I had whooped but it came off about half way up. How does that happen, I'll never know. stopped at the edge for about an hour and dropped live baits and did nothing but get broke off several times. got back to the boat ramp a little after dark. Overall a very dissapointing day again. Next time, I'm going to at least get a limit of mingo's before I start doing things that dont work for me.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, cheer up, at least you were fishing and you caught dinner. You could have been sitting at home, watching TV, thinking of fishing like me and the rest of us poor souls that didn't make it!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Looked pretty sporty in the bay, we stayed close and found some bushwackers and a ball game. You got good eats there!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

bcahn said:


> Dude, cheer up, at least you were fishing and you caught dinner. You could have been sitting at home, watching TV, thinking of fishing like me and the rest of us poor souls that didn't make it!


If I could have done it over again, I would have stayed home and watched TV and saved several hundred dollars.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear ya, we don't troll as much as I'd like to. Usually anchor up on the edge, catch mingos and mixed bag, maybe get a blackfin or king on a flyline (or mahi). I hope the boat is ready and the wx cooperates this weekend, would love a shot at something fishy.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It was rough and I too wish I stayed home that day..!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

It was rough!! The wife and I trolled around 4 hrs around the nipple without a looker! If I had to do it over again I would!! Love being out there!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Each time out is always a new experience, the WX definitely sucked and the bite sucked even more for the time and effort we put forth but I don't think any of the crew would say "wish I stayed on the couch"! Well, that's just me speaking, can't speak for the entire crew! haha!!!

My back is still loaded up with pain killers, dang that weather man!!

Jimmy


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Yea, cheer up. That's $30 worth of fish on the grouper and you got to spend time with your honey.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

jcasey Don't abandon the boat just yet. You were but a few seconds away from a big blue crashing your peaceful day. There are days we spend countless hours pulling baits around all day then it happens and all the time at ideal is worth every second. Hang in there they will come.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

purple haze said:


> jcasey Don't abandon the boat just yet. You were but a few seconds away from a big blue crashing your peaceful day. There are days we spend countless hours pulling baits around all day then it happens and all the time at ideal is worth every second. Hang in there they will come.


 Yep that's what happened to us on that day...


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Yo bruddah... As you know, trolling is a gamble. Some of my "luckiest" days were in the nastiest weather so, you just gotta get those lures in your pattern as much as you can. You may not get your pelagic every time you troll but, you definitely won't get one if you're not out there. You got some good eats in that cooler and you got back safe - nothing wrong with that! Good going on your catch and keep those lines tight! Hanapa'a!!


----------

